# Needle Rolls



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?

Thanks
Northwoods Gal


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I crocheted one for my hooks and one for my needles years ago. I see now that making them out of fabric would be lots better and I think you might have a market for them.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Coincidentally I have just made one - found my c/hooks out of control and a real hassle when trying to find the right size.
I'm not sure how big a market there will be out there as a lot of crochet hooks these days come in pre-packaged sets within a holder. Be interesting to see the response, there will always be someone that would love one. Good Luck


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Coincidentally I have just made one - found my c/hooks out of control and a real hassle when trying to find the right size.
I'm not sure how big a market there will be out there as a lot of crochet hooks these days come in pre-packaged sets within a holder. Be interesting to see the response, there will always be someone that would love one. Good Luck


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I am using my mother's and I'm 63! I remember her using this in the 50's so it is ---OMG! over 50 years old! ARRRGH! I just really dated myself! But yes, there would be a market for them.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

I just made some for a boutique at my local quilt show. Half a dozen were sold for $12 each . I made them from various sheep and knitting themed prints.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I am sure there is a market for them.
But, I personally don't use them...
I have too many sets of needles...
Different kinds, different lengths,
same with the crochet hooks.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

My mom has a beautiful set of handcrafted crochet hooks she keeps in a cloth roll. I made my own roll for my knitting needles but it was a pain to make considering I really hate sewing, so if I could have bought one at a reasonable price I would have!
So yes there is a market and go for it!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I could use one but it would have to incorporate slots for all sizes of long, DPN, and crochet hooks, not to mention wider slots for circular needles. Maybe different rolls for different types? I believe there is a market if you're clever about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> I could use one but it would have to incorporate slots for all sizes of long, DPN, and crochet hooks, not to mention wider slots for circular needles. Maybe different rolls for different types? I believe there is a market if you're clever about it.


Yes. I have made smaller sized rolls for crochet hooks, dpn's & long needles. Still trying to find that perfect design for circs.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I use a knitting roll that my sister made me a few years ago out of her quilting scraps I love it!!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


Absolutely! I think you could make out very well. I was actually just shopping for one about an hour ago.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm using one that I originally bought for my Mum about 15 years ago and after she passed away 6 years ago I inherited it from her. I find it really handy, it's made from quilted fabric and has ties to fasten it. Before that I used an old whiskey tube to hold my needles, but it was always falling over!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of your encouraging comments!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Believe it or not, I store my needles in a tubular box that once contained a corset that my mother bought in the fifties! She kept her needles in it, and I would never part with it. If I didn't have it, I'm sure your needle roll would be a good idea.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My needles are stored in shoe boxes and I have a knitting needle bag which really needs to be replaced but I have had it a long time.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as I am personally concerned, needle rolls are a must! I take mine everytime I go on holiday or even a weekend away! My major problem is that I think I need a needle roll for each size of needle as I'm now having difficulties closing the roll LOL !!!! My hubby thinks I need a separate suitcase just for my knitting!!!! Keep on making the rolls honey - there are plenty of us out there who would love to buy off you (don't forget to sell overseas too!!!)


Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


----------



## irene gray (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful idea....you MUST sell them, what a wonderful idea. Irene


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

I have seriously been thinking I need to buy one or make one - my knitting needles are in their original packages, all in a giant zip lock bag. I find myself rummaging and would love to see them organized by kind, and by size.
I've seen them for sale - but not from any fabric nearly as interesting as you mentioned. Go for it!


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I use almost exclusively circulars so it would not be useful to me. I do have old straights in a roll I received 35 years ago.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

A friend's mom passed, and I inherited all of her needles, plus her zippered holders and a lovely pack from years gone by to hold circular needles in. Plus, I have all of my own needles, my grandmothers, and my mothers needles and hooks and I worked in a yarn shop and when she went out of business she gave me a full set of hooks and needles, so I have fixed a set that stays in my suitcase, one that stays by my work table, I have given a full set of crochet hooks to several people, and a set for my grand daughter and I STILL have hooks and needles!!! I have never used a roll, but, I think they might come in handy--especially if you could figure out how to make one that housed my circulars. I say "GO GIRL AND GET ER DONE!"


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


Yes, Yes, Yes! Are you selling them?
shula


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


I think its a nice idea. I made my own crochet hook roll and knitting needle roll out of some nice cotton print with a firmer inside material. They would be nice for Christmas presents. You could always make a few and see how they sell. Regards Carol


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

One way to find out is to make up a few and put them out at a yard sale or craft fair. If you sell them all, you can always take orders. I know I could certainly use one or maybe two.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I think there is a market, too. My sister requested one for her birthday a year ago and I spent close to $40 for one on fabric such as you described. There was a very limited choice. I like my rolls for traveling. At ome most or my needles are stored in wine gift boxes like you see at the holidays. I prefer the rectangular ones then I can stack them without the lids horizontally on my shelf and keep different sizes in each one (small, medium, jumbo sizes). The heads are easy to see as are the numbers on them.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have made needle rolls to sell. Just like charging for knitting or crochet, if you ask anything like a real wage for what you've done, you won't sell them easily. However, you have some nice fabric you're willing to use, apparently, and I think they'd sell better as gift items anyway. Mother's Day is pretty soon!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I bought a roll up for my knitting needles and one for my crochet hooks. I need two of each. hehe, love my needles.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I made one for my dpn's out of that crinkled fabric that is reminiscent of silk. It's a little bulky but pads & protects my bamboo dpn's very well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be very interested if you make these, I don't have a sewing machine at this time so can't make one myself. Would rather buy from a KP friend than a box store any day!!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

from one of your swap gals - I think there would be. I have been looking at them in the catalogs thinking about getting some. Show us some in the classified section and see what your response is.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. I would totally buy one.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I think there would be a market for them. Check on Etsy or eBay and see what's out there. I could use one for my DPs!


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

What is a Knitting roll?


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I might be out of the loop but what is a needle roll. Do you have a picture. I might be interested in one.


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


The knitting needle rolls are great,I bought a lovely patchworked one.Bottom part is sewn down in partitions for different size needles,Then the top folds over the top of the needles then roll up,it has a tie so everything is secure.I don't think you would have any trouble selling this type of item.Mine is becoming a bit heavy now,I keep adding to it.Good luck with it,Northwoods Gal,....Marilynruth....NSW,Australia.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two rolls for my straight needles- a short one and a long one- one of which was my grandmother's ... And I'm 70! I use circulars almost exclusively now. I bought a special box with plastic sections for my circs which works well... A version of that could easily be made from fabric! 
I have a few pairs of interchangeables and cords... I've bought them separately as I try to decide which I love enough to spring for a set. They are difficult to store- but most complete sets seem to come with cases. I don't know how many knitters have stray circs rattling around, but there must be some, and a nice case that would keep those bits all in one place would be awesome- zip locks just don't really cut it!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I've seen needle rolls on sale in fund catalogues, and I got one myself free with a knitting mag, but it is no really big enough for my collection, so I could do with a few more. I honestly think there is a market for them, especially among knitters.

If you do decide to make them to sell you will have to let us have your website url.

Best wishes


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oakley said:


> I'm using one that I originally bought for my Mum about 15 years ago and after she passed away 6 years ago I inherited it from her. I find it really handy, it's made from quilted fabric and has ties to fasten it. Before that I used an old whiskey tube to hold my needles, but it was always falling over!!


I have the same kind and I love it.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I bought one in Zellers recently but I haven't seen one for crochet hooks.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> I could use one but it would have to incorporate slots for all sizes of long, DPN, and crochet hooks, not to mention wider slots for circular needles. Maybe different rolls for different types? I believe there is a market if you're clever about it.


Agreed. I recently bought one that is huge. It's made of canvas, has 3 tiers and goes from 0 to 17, I think. It has a flap that lets you hang it on a coat hanger. I keep it on the wall in my knitting room. It holds all my dpns and straights that I'm currently knitting with which is a lot, but I wanted everything in one place and easy to see and get to. It's a thin canvas and a little flimsy for the weight of all these needles. The concept is good, but I could sure use a better execution.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I do think there's a market....put me on the list!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought a needle holder at a church craft sale for $10.00. I like it a lot and not sorry I got it. Go for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am making my own, when I get to the sewing machine [lots of knitting WIP's] I think the cost of postage to NZ is a bit high, but would love to see what you are making. A hanging circular organiser, on a coat hanger, is also a good idea- I have a piece of heavy denim earmarked to make one.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Did not know that they made rolls for needles. I purchased a paint brush holder from hobby/lobby with my 40% off coupon cost 10.00 but since it is not designed for needles I find that they keep falling out; probably needs a piece of elastic across top or smaller slots. Yes I think it is a good idea; put me down for one.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought one when I was working full time and didn't have time to make one myself. I like it because the right size needle is easy to find. It is made of material and has different size slots. It has elastic and a large button to close it. I have a lot of needles and it holds them all. Now if I could find something for circular needles..hmm..


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a bag for my knitting needles, made for me years ago by a friend of my mothers. I love it. 
The question to ask yourself is how many people still do this, and what would the market be? Wishing you good success!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

toto said:


> Did not know that they made rolls for needles. I purchased a paint brush holder from hobby/lobby with my 40% off coupon cost 10.00 but since it is not designed for needles I find that they keep falling out; probably needs a piece of elastic across top or smaller slots. Yes I think it is a good idea; put me down for one.


I made a piece of knitted braid for my recent DPN roll, this I stitched just below half way up, so the top folds over it, works a treat.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your knitting rolls sound so pretty and unique - much nicer than the mass produced ones! I sure would buy one! 
As one who has been there - going from making a few gifts of something to selling large amounts - be careful that you don't overwhelm yourself with orders. Then it's not fun anymore.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have two needles rolls that I use for double pointed needles..make that three needles rolls...use them all nd still have drawers full of needles...needle stash????


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

My crochet hooks are in a container with a snap on lid...but my knitting needles (straights) are in a roll that I made myself. I found the sewing pattern a few years ago on the net. I'm sure you could sell your needle rolls...we all like to have nice things things that accessorize our craft.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I'd love a pink one, please.  My needles are all over the place. I don't crochet but I'd love somewhere to keep my knitting needles tidily and easy to find so I'd definitely buy one.
Lynda from the UK


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use them. I think there is probably a pretty good market for them.


----------



## kmvintx (Jan 9, 2012)

I love pottery. I keep my needles in vases and small pitchers. Skinny ones go in bud vases. My daughter-in-law bought me a fabric roll and I use it for my project of the moment. It is great to roll up the needles and yarn to put in my suitcase when traveling.


----------



## Dotzz24 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a beautiful vase to store my knitting needles and an old fashioned zippered pencil case for my crochet hooks. The circular needles are another story.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been looking for a needle roll for my short dps for at least 6 months. I use regular zippered needle cases for the sps, both long and short, and the long dps but the short dps don't work. Also, I have size 0 to 15 and everything I find does not have enough pockets. I would be very interested in buying a roll. How much? I have quilted fabric (mattress cover factory bolt end) but never seem to find the time to draw out a pattern. Also the fabric probably would be too bulky for all the needles in one roll. Please let me know if you do decide to sell the needle rolls.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I see them in stores and catalogs but they are always ugly. I think that there is a market for really pretty ones like you are describing.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I have several, Some I purchased and some I made. I even made some for my grandaughters. There is definitely a market.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my moms crochet hooks were in a green plastic roll... I remember seeing them and thinking how neat they were as a little girl.. she kept them all together that way... I have no clue how she stored her needles... I think there are some people who would love to have something like this.. I say what do you have to loose... just give it a try and see if they sell... best of luck Ronie


----------



## smae.smith (Nov 8, 2011)

I am using one my daughter gave me for Xmas. I have a combination of my needles, my mother's needles and her mother's needles. LOTS of needles. I've put a long and short set of each size into the holder and take that with me when I'm traveling. It would be a shame to have to buy MORE needles because I didn't have the right size with me...


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm curious, did you use a preprinted pattern or make one up yourself? My aunt passed hers on to me, it's large & zippered (good feature) but I find it inadequate for all my needles. I would like to make one for long, one for short, one for bamboo, and one for double-pointed knitting needles. Then there's all the long, short, thick, thin, metal, wooden, one-ended, and two-ended crochet hooks. Any pattern sites with freebies for this task?


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my needle roll. It is big so.not useful for travel. I found pattern on line for I am not a sewer to design it myself. It hold all my long, and short straight along with double points. I
Also found a pattern on line for circular needle holder. You take wooden spools. As many as you like and I tied them together with dental floss so they hang one on top of the other in a long row. You can decorate them. I found green and white tape and wrapped each in Spartan colors. Can fit up to 8 needle through the hole. With large spools you can widen the hole with drill press to fix larger sized needles. I. made one for a friend who works at the library. She gave me the ends of plastic spools on tape machine they use and they were better than wooden spools to work with.i decorated hers with a Ty-dye tape. I think there is a market out there.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I made mine out of some pretty material for my dpns. To make life easier & faster for me, I embroidered the sizes on each pocket and the case itself as I have 3 cases. I do machine embroidery. For my circulars, I use a zippered CD case, put labels on the pages and a label on the case itself. For my straights, I made a cylinder type case (like a wine gift box but longer). They are all together.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never heard of a storage roll, but I would probably use one if I could get one. At present I keep my crochet hooks in a hard glasses case that has a magnetic clip to close. Handy to keep the tapestry needle in a place where I won't accidentally spike myself. My knitting needles have no home as yet.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Patikins said:


> I'm curious, did you use a preprinted pattern or make one up yourself? My aunt passed hers on to me, it's large & zippered (good feature) but I find it inadequate for all my needles. I would like to make one for long, one for short, one for bamboo, and one for double-pointed knitting needles. Then there's all the long, short, thick, thin, metal, wooden, one-ended, and two-ended crochet hooks. Any pattern sites with freebies for this task?


When I made them, I did them out of my head. Way too simple a project to need a pattern. Just make it fit your needles.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Those storage rolls are the main way that I store my knitting needles. (I also have some knitting needles in vases in my knitting room.) I'd say that you'd have a very good market for selling your knitting rolls! Go for it!

Hazel


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I think they would sell very well. Take a look at EBay and Etsy for various people who make and sell them. I personally use the rolls for my straight needles, but have other places to store my other needles because I have too many. Most people in my weekly knitting class seem to have the rolls - and they pay a lot of money for those like DellaQ and such.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I have one that I use all the time. But it has a design flaw: it doesn't have that flap part that folds down from the top to cover the needles before it's rolled up. If I tip it the wrong way, they all slide out!! So, I think there's a market for you out there, just be sure you have that flap part on your model.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

shockingawful said:


> I've never heard of a storage roll, but I would probably use one if I could get one. At present I keep my crochet hooks in a hard glasses case that has a magnetic clip to close. Handy to keep the tapestry needle in a place where I won't accidentally spike myself. My knitting needles have no home as yet.


i keep my tapestry needle stuck in a point protector. shows up easily when i drop the silly thing!! lol


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a beautiful cloth roll my cousin made me and a pocket one for circulars. I make felted
tubes for all my oversized needles. I found a CD zipper case
was great for my circular needles---tho some ppl object to 
keeping them in the round. I made a PVC tube to store needles 
as well and I love it. The market is out there BELEIVE ME!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I was looking for finesse, and there is always room for improvement and artistic expression. Perhaps I can incorporate my quilting? Fun project to look forward to!


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Believe it or not, I store my needles in a tubular box that once contained a corset that my mother bought in the fifties! She kept her needles in it, and I would never part with it. If I didn't have it, I'm sure your needle roll would be a good idea.


That takes me back to my Mother....he had a Playtex roll-on ...I am not sure it rolled on ...more like yanked up holding her breath! ..and she used it to store her knitting needles..after several house moves I expect it was mislaid...good old days!


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> I made a wall-hanging to store my circular needles...darn things have minds of their own...I can see at a glance which one I want and so avoid buying 4.00 size..I have 9 of that size! My dpns are in their boxes and my straight needles are in a wide-mouth vase, I don't have many of them these days, i use circulars as they are more comfortable and take the weight off my wrists


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I have one needle roll that is completely full. I love it. So yes, I think you have a market for hand made needle rolls.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i just made one for my dpns. have 2 for straights, one i purchased and one gifted to me. now i'm designing in my head, one for extra circs, other than my denise. also would like to be able to store extra cords. any ideas. racso


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

oops, forgot in my orig. post, i also have 2 zippered ones that i'v had a long time. i store the long needles in them, even tho i never use long needles, always circs. just can't part with them. just me, i hateto part with anything related to my hobbies. just yesterday, found a lg. box of cross stitch patterns, cloth \, frames, etc. haven't cross stitched in years, but keep thinking, maybe someday. racso (again)


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

I think this is a great idea, I was always going to make one but never got around to it, however at an auction sale a couple of weeks ago I purchased a box full of knitting supplies and right in the bottom a needle roll full of needes, I was very happy. I really did not need all the extra needles but will probably keep them . I wish you good luck with this project.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

I hardly use long straight needles anymore. I store them in one of those things you store silver flatware in. Plenty of slots and it rolls and ties nicely. I had no idea I have so many sets of size 6!(or are they 9?)


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


Let me know what you decide, I've been looking at them for a while but still have not purchased


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I have several, different sizes for different sized needles. I"need" to have my needles in something where they can be separated by size. I can't "deal" with sticking them in a jar, box or vase. I have lots and lots of needles and when a roll gets too full, I buy another roll! I'm a needles and accessory junky! Friends threaten me with intervention!  I refuse to go to rehab unless I can take my yarn and my "stuff"!!!


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I use zippered pencil cases for crochet hooks and notions.
I also use camera film containers and even those lil tiny
eggs from bubble gum machines--they're great for holding a 
few extra markers for travel.


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

I am 77 and using one that I had at home before going off to college. Some of the needle points have weaslled their way out to the light of day, but useful? You bet. And use a new one? You bet!


----------



## knit247 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love my needle rolls. I have one that holds smaller size needles and my most used dpn's, then another for larger needles and spare dpn's and then I have another one for my circular needles and spare cords. I am on the go most of the time so this keeps them all together and organized.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal-I have several handmade felted needle rolls that I purchased at my LYS a number of years ago. I didn't REALLY need them but they were so darn adorable-all hand decorated with buttonstitched appliqued flowers and leaves and little beads and tiny jingle bells. They weren't cheap but they were well made and I love them. I keep my most special needles in them. I also have one out of an oriental silk fabric-it's hand quilted and very beautiful. I think in the right marketplace, you would be able to sell them. Good luck!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it is a great idea..I agree with M2SMRTFORU show us some in the classified section so we can see just what it looks like..


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I use interchangeable circulars mostly. What I would love is a way to store the cables built into the roll. I was thinking of making one with tubes to hold the cables or something of that sort and then have it fold in on itself. I love my Hiya set and that is in a fabric bag, but doesnt roll up. It would be great. So, yes there's a market and I would happily buy one if it could do the circs!


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


i WANT ONE!!


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
There is definitely a market for them, especially at craft shows. I make them too, and I live in Ohio. They sell like crazy at Spring and Fall shows.!!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

takes knitting needles, crochet hooks, circulars, patterns etc.

I personally use a whisky tin for my needles but make rolls to give as gifts


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

andyjmcc said:


> I use zippered pencil cases for crochet hooks and notions.
> I also use camera film containers and even those lil tiny
> eggs from bubble gum machines--they're great for holding a
> few extra markers for travel.


I use the sliding plastic pencil cases ($1 at the dollar store or Staples) for my notions and crochet hooks. I have different color ones for different things.... my blue one is my crochet hooks and my purple one has a pair of scissors, some markers, needle tip covers, my gauge measurer and a retractable tape measure....makes it easy to find what I am looking for and if I switch a project bag I just have to lift out the case and move it to the new bag and I have everything I need!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You just never know! One area may want them and another not. Life is always a surprise. Older knitters/crocheters may already have something devised, but they may just like yours better, if it is more practical or more beautiful. There is ALWAYS a growing NEW MARKET of younger or newer knitters that really would like a quick, efficient, clever, and artful designed solution to their burgeoning problem. I think THERE IS a market out there! Just keep trying!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been looking for a nice case for my interchangeable
needles. I have the wood needles form knit picks, but hate the plastic storage case. It has the strangest odor. I would gladly
purchase a cloth case that would fit points,cables ect for this set.

I think you have a great idea. Please offer them here if you decide to sell them. You could also consider opening a shop
with Etsy or set up a personal blog site and offer them there.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm getting ready 2 use a 1$ tote from michaels. i'm going 2 sew on a panel on one side, sew up seams 2 make diff size pockets 2 slip needles in2. then they're there w/my project

years ago i did a plastic canvas tote 4 my mom for christmas. put pockets on all sides as well as inside. she was able 2 keep her pattern book on one side, hooks (she only crochets), other goodies in around the tote & her project went w/her as well as her stuff she needed. she finally wore it out after yrs of carting it around. guess i'd better get busy & do up another 1, huh? HEY!! been wondering what 2 make her this christmas, guess i just answered my own Q: didnt i? lol


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have my mother's and it is in shreds. I'd be glad to have a pretty new one. Good Luck.


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh yes, I have a beautiful set, a needle holder, a crochet hook holder and a small zippered case to hold my tape measure, needles, etc. that my daughter made me. I can't imagine anyone not wanting them.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

They are a great way to keep needles. Yes, you should sell them!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I own two, but have more needles than fit in the rolls


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a knitting needle ross my daughter made for me. I really like it. All my needles are organized. I would like a few larger pockets for knitting accessories gauges, markers, rulers, notes on how to do certain stitches that I seems to forget how to knit. Also a pocket for small scissors. Smoses Sherry


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My daughter gave me one, and I use it all the time for my longer needles. I would suggest making them different lengths for different length needles. Shorter needles would get lost in mine. I use a 3-ring notebook with labeled sheet protector pages for my circulars.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

For the many, many circular knitting needles I am using a 3" thick 3 ring binder with clear plastic sheets protectors inside.
I use card board dividers where I write the size on. (0 to 13)
The length of the needles is written on the actual plastic sheet protectors inside. Then I got some round Velcro dots and stuck 2 of them on the top of the sheet protector openings to keep the rolled up needles inside.
I must have 30 to 40 sets stored this way and find what I need in a jiffy.
I knit lots of socks and hats and use the magic loop system or 2 long circs. So, I have always several needles of just one size.
My double points are in a roll and that works great for these.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I made some last year and my LYS agreed to try to sell them for me. Not one sold and I finally went in and got them back. The LYS did buy one but none of their customers were interested. I stopped using mine because I found it tedious to roll and unroll every time I wanted a needle or hook. Now my hooks are in a plastic pencil box I got from Staples. It is long enough, has a sliding drawer that pulls out on one end and a snap closure. My hooks are all marked with their size and I can pretty much tell by looking at them what size they are. I made plastic canvas cases for each size of my dpns (don't use straights anymore, except dpns) and can grab the size I need easily and even take the case with me so the dpns don't get lost in the bottom of my knitting bag. I did post a photo of my dpn cases a few months ago - look for it under my posts if you're interested.



Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

I have one from Lantern Moon, and it is nice, but the needles are always falling out. I have thought about making one with elastic to hold the needles better.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

My daughter made me several for Christmas. Very nice with a clip on one side to clip on to my knitting bags. I love them! You could sell them easily.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I have 2 needle rolls I use all the time. I've often thought I should make some, because they are rather expensive. I also have a flat padded case for my rosewoods, and 2 fishing cases for circulars. I still don't have enough storage for all my needles!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. I would buy one.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I bought a silk needle roll from Milistyle for my interchangable needles and it's gorgeous.
Expensive but well worth it


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it is a great idea. I sure could use some :!: :!:


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello NWGal, 
Do you have pictures of the storage rolls? I've heard 1 picture is worth a thousand words. I would like visuals, thanks.
Colleen


Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, they would be ideal. My friend made me a circular needle wall hanging, but I do need something for my straights and yes, something that would disallow the needles from dropping out.
Let us all know if and when you would be selling these. post pictures.
steva


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


Without having read every comment, I would say yes you could sell them--fabric rolls are preferred over hard containers and can easily go into ones knitting bag. From a marketing point of view: if you make them in quality silk, quilted, etc., you will need to price them very high to get any kind of profit or reimbursement for your time--best marketed as a special gift at holiday, birthday, special occasion where price is not a concern. But then you could also make an "economy" cotton or blend that is more functional than a piece of art and then I think they would be purchased by the users themselves. I say go for it but know where (research ahead of time) and to whom you will be selling them. It is easy to say yes sell them but when it comes down to it the buyer thinks differently. Hope this is helpful--my background is in furnishings both in retail/wholesale as an on the road sales rep. and a store owner.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> For the many, many circular knitting needles I am using a 3" thick 3 ring binder with clear plastic sheets protectors inside.
> I use card board dividers where I write the size on. (0 to 13)
> The length of the needles is written on the actual plastic sheet protectors inside. Then I got some round Velcro dots and stuck 2 of them on the top of the sheet protector openings to keep the rolled up needles inside.
> I must have 30 to 40 sets stored this way and find what I need in a jiffy.
> ...


Your idea is great and something I would consider doing--very tidy. You can just put your binder on a handy shelf and never hunt again for the correct sizes. But keeping a fabric role to put into your knitting bag would also be handy solving a different problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I use one for both my knitting needles and crochet hooks. I have also made them for gifts. They keep everything neat.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

tallieu said:


> I made some last year and my LYS agreed to try to sell them for me. Not one sold and I finally went in and got them back. The LYS did buy one but none of their customers were interested. I stopped using mine because I found it tedious to roll and unroll every time I wanted a needle or hook. Now my hooks are in a plastic pencil box I got from Staples. It is long enough, has a sliding drawer that pulls out on one end and a snap closure. My hooks are all marked with their size and I can pretty much tell by looking at them what size they are. I made plastic canvas cases for each size of my dpns (don't use straights anymore, except dpns) and can grab the size I need easily and even take the case with me so the dpns don't get lost in the bottom of my knitting bag. I did post a photo of my dpn cases a few months ago - look for it under my posts if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing--this is an excellent solution for dpns. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16617-1.html


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Please don't feel aged, just feel fortunate. I have a pair of my grandmother's knitting needles that are made of ivory, with sterling silver and blue enamel cloissone ends, and Grandmother was born in 1883! some of my Mom's needlework things are mine now, and she would have been 102 on March 10, 2012. I feel so fortunate to have lived longer than Mother. Grandmother lived to be 93, however. I am now 82. My mom passed in 1988 at 78 1/2. I believe we should be very proud to survive in health to whatever age we can reach. I am recovering from a bout with shingles! Very uncomfortable, but not life-threatening, thank God. I feel every day in health is a precious gift.

The needle rolls for crochet hooks seems such a great idea. Mine are in a small plastic box.



Stablebummom said:


> I am using my mother's and I'm 63! I remember her using this in the 50's so it is ---OMG! over 50 years old! ARRRGH! I just really dated myself! But yes, there would be a market for them.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Last year when I came back to knitting after 25 years or so, I tried to buy a knitting needle roll in several yarn shops, but they didn't know what I was talking about. Last week I found one in a craft store which is run by a lady who knits and sews beautifully. I am delighted with it and now she is making me a second one for all my sets of double-pointed needles. Oh the luxury of no longer having to scrabble about in the needle box...
Good luck with your marketing. There is probably a small and steady demand.
Jane


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have seen many vessels used to hold and store hooks. Toothbrush travel tubes, glass tubes from cigars, eyeglass cases, felted and yes the material ones with a pocket for each hook. I keep a zippered pencil case[bag] in my knitting to hold one or two hooks. The rest are left home in a vase. I am sure there is a market for these, you would have to find it near you as the cost of postage is getting out of reach for many people. Visit a wool festival and see if anyone has a stand there and if so, how they are doing. There is always etsy. Good luck!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess there is a market out there for these. I will sew up a few and post them under Pictures forum when I'm done. I would appreciate your comments and critiques.
Thanks again,
Northwoods Gal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have a needle roll but took some upholstry fabric & made an organizer that fits over a coathanger, it has slots at 2 different levels for different needles, you can even put circulars in them, the cable just hangs out. On the other side I put pockets to hold all my quilting rulers & tools. My crochet hooks are in a zippered package - I got a complete boye set on ebay at a bargain price- & they fit one of the pockets too. The hole I left in the side to put the coathanger through gives access to the inside between the 2 layers so I can slip a few patterns in it too.
I got the idea from a gift wrap orgainizer I saw in a catalogue. It's quite handy as it just hangs on the back of my sewing room door & takes up little space but is always handy when I need to find something.


----------



## jelver (Dec 4, 2011)

I, too, inherited a cloth "roll" of which she had a set with one for knives, one for forks, one for spoons, one for odd pieces. I think mine is the knife one but it has to be at least as old as I am--80+. Wouldn't part with it. Have some anti-tarnish cloth waiting in the wings to make my own set of silver rolls. So much to do--so little time!


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

My Mother-in-law made me one out of denim. I use it for both hooks and needles. I love having everything in one place. I notice I don't have to rebuy anymore.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Thanks for all of your encouraging comments!


Would love to see a photo of some of your needle rolls.
Dolori


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I use a needle roll that has 2 rows of slots. One for hooks and the other is longer for needles.... Don't know where I found it, but it invaluable../


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A needle roll sounds excellent. I sew but am poor with dimensions: Is it a foot, or an inch? I'd pay $12 for a needle roll but probably not much more (feeling guilty for indulging myself).


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Only way to keep my single points from my doxie.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

My straight needles are in a tube, But it drives me crazy when I rummage through them all looking for a corresponding size. How can I keep pairs together to avoid this?
shula


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been using rolls for years. My only suggestion would be to be sure to have a flap to fold over to help keep them in - you may be doing this but just in case and have them in different sizes to accomodate the different needle lengths


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I use the rolls and also small covered hair holders to keep the pairs together


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say there is a market for them. I knit a lot. I do not crochet at all. I bought a beautiful needle roll many years ago, and I love it and cherish it for my straight needles. I made one for overflow. What I would do different -- I would put a flap at the top of pockets for the needles, so they don't slip out the top. 

However, I mostly use circular and double point needles. So I keep them in another place. I use certain pencil cases that have a clear pocket and a zipper, and grommets on the side where I could put them in a binder. I have one for each needle size. They work for needles much shorter than straight needles.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alwaysknitting said:


> I have been using rolls for years. My only suggestion would be to be sure to have a flap to fold over to help keep them in - you may be doing this but just in case and have them in different sizes to accomodate the different needle lengths


The ones that I made myself do have a flap. Invaluable piece of fabric! :-D


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have both knitting needle roll and crochet roll. My oldest sister sew them for me several years ago. She also sewed a crochet hook roll for out Grandma. When Grandma passedaway I inherited it. Shealso made a small knitting needle roll for my mom around the same time for her dpns. When mom stopped knitting she gave the the knitting needle roll with all the dpns in it.


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think they're an absolute must! I am somewhat of a needle collector and I use a roll for everything from my Lantern Moons to my cheapie no-name bamboos. I like the organization and they also help protect your needles. Some of my rolls were purchased from Etsy. They were home-made and I love them!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

shula said:


> My straight needles are in a tube, But it drives me crazy when I rummage through them all looking for a corresponding size. How can I keep pairs together to avoid this?
> shula


Try fastening the pairs together with small rubber bands.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shula, twisties are good for this. I used to use rubber bands, one high, one low on the needles, but they deteriorate, get brittle or sticky and then break, leaving a residue. Twisties off bread, some hardware items, etc., work better.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Shula, twisties are good for this. I used to use rubber bands, one high, one low on the needles, but they deteriorate, get brittle or sticky and then break, leaving a residue. Twisties off bread, some hardware items, etc., work better.


Go to the home improvement store and you can buy a big canister of plastic ties cheap. Good for many things around the house.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would buy one for my dpn's. I don't have any circulars yet.


----------



## Ann Tonkin (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello - What is a needle roll? I am in Western Australia and would love to try to make one for myself. Can you help?
Cheers - Ann Tonkin


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley said:


> shula said:
> 
> 
> > My straight needles are in a tube, But it drives me crazy when I rummage through them all looking for a corresponding size. How can I keep pairs together to avoid this?
> ...


thanks, for the hint. I will go to the office supply store to see if I can find some small enough or asl my grand daughter for some orthodontic elastics (LOL)


----------



## Ann Tonkin (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback. These needle rolls are apparently made from material, but I don't know how to make them.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I use one for crochet hooks and one for knitting needles. I knitted and felted both of them. I would think people would want them as many times these hooks and needles are family treasures and get special care....jj


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My sweet DIL made me one for Christmas 2010, along with a wonderful bag to hold my yarn, the needle case, etc., plus a smaller "project" bag to take with me. I love it! I previously had a "case" I had purchased at Michael's. Go for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shula said:


> My straight needles are in a tube, But it drives me crazy when I rummage through them all looking for a corresponding size. How can I keep pairs together to avoid this?
> shula


that is exactly where the rolls are so good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ann Tonkin said:


> Thanks for your feedback. These needle rolls are apparently made from material, but I don't know how to make them.


I posted a description of making one under the topic 'further to the recent discussion...' if you look under my profile I think you should find that- if you are interested...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oakley said:


> shula said:
> 
> 
> > My straight needles are in a tube, But it drives me crazy when I rummage through them all looking for a corresponding size. How can I keep pairs together to avoid this?
> ...


been there, done that- the rubber perishes on to the needles unless it is a hair band.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

& 2 think i've been throwing all those twist ties away lol tho i do have a handy stash of those in the craft shop. just never kno when u need something corralled w/no extra hands around. so now another repurpose!


----------



## mathesonursula (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, I just have a website for you if you want to make and sell your needle rolls. www.http://localmakers.com/
Check it out and see if this is useful for you.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I use one for my knitting needles. I have had it for 40 years. I also have my aunts dpns in a roll that is at least 60 or more.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

They are also good for artist paint brushes.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The only one I have and use is the beautiful oriental silk that came with my Hiya Hiya's. I absolutely love it and can see why this would be a popular item to make and buy for all interchangeable sets.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I made the 2 I use because I had this huge ugly zipper case for my long needles. I didn't find it to be very portable.
I have one for my dpn's and one for straight needles. I made one for the circular singles, but found I was defeating my purpose because I had to wind up the cables. 
My circs hang on pegs in my craft room so the cables stay nice and straight. If I need to take them along, well into the tote bag pocket they go. I never expected to find such positive feed back. You can easily make dpn rolls and crochet rolls out of a couple of fat quarters and a light interfacing.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

I use separate storage rolls for needles, dpns and crochet hooks that I made about 40 + years ago. Every now and then they get emptied and go into the washing machine, dried and then the needles returned to their homes. I guess it dates me as I do not have the new interchangeables that other knitters seem to enjoy so much. I just keep going with my old-fashioned needles . . . and I love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lijnet said:


> I use separate storage rolls for needles, dpns and crochet hooks that I made about 40 + years ago. Every now and then they get emptied and go into the washing machine, dried and then the needles returned to their homes. I guess it dates me as I do not have the new interchangeables that other knitters seem to enjoy so much. I just keep going with my old-fashioned needles . . . and I love them.


If they suit, why change?! I am in the process of collecting bamboo needles, because I prefer the lighter weight. I like the idea of separate rolls, because especially metal needles can end up quite heavy in the roll. I still reckon the roll is the best storage system, but I intend to make a hanging cloth holder for my circulars...


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm using my mom's but need a way bigger one now, especially for the circular needles.

Go for it!!!

Hugs
Michaelena


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lijnet said:


> I use separate storage rolls for needles, dpns and crochet hooks that I made about 40 + years ago. Every now and then they get emptied and go into the washing machine, dried and then the needles returned to their homes. I guess it dates me as I do not have the new interchangeables that other knitters seem to enjoy so much. I just keep going with my old-fashioned needles . . . and I love them.


I have interchangeable circs, and while I like them, they DO tend to open up at crucial junctures in my knitting. Then I'm left to get the flying, flopping stitches hurriedly on a needle and put the interchangeable circs back together. So far, I haven't found any interchangeable circs that DON'T open up. Maybe it's my knitting style that's doing it.

But I far prefer using straight needles, and I do so as much as I can. If I have a large number of stitches, or I'm knitting a fair number of stitches in the round, I'll use circs. But I prefer not to.

If that dates you, it dates me, too! 

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> Northwoods Gal


You can tell that you've got an enthusiastic crowd here! I hope that you do make knitting rolls. I'd be delighted to buy them. I've got vintage needles that're just sitting around forlornly in a bag, and I'd like to organize them. (I collect vintage knitting needles.) That'd be a great way to do it.

And I treasure the knitting needle rolls that I have--especially the ones that have a top flap to keep the needles in place!

Go for it! We're behind you 100%!

Hazel


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Several years ago I asked my daughter, who quilts, to make one for my knitting needles. I've been using it since and am really glad that I have it. I think I'll crochet one for my crochet hooks. I recently saw a pattern but really it's only a rectangle or square with a center tie.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i would like to know a convenient way to keep circs. due to space, i cannot use the hanging one, which i do like. would need to be something i could store away. i have denise interchangeables, but also have extra cords for them, plus quite a few stationary circs. maybe a binder w/ zip lock pockets, but would really like one i could sew. any ideas/ racso


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

racso said:


> i would like to know a convenient way to keep circs. due to space, i cannot use the hanging one, which i do like. would need to be something i could store away. i have denise interchangeables, but also have extra cords for them, plus quite a few stationary circs. maybe a binder w/ zip lock pockets, but would really like one i could sew. any ideas/ racso


I'm in the same place. With the different length of cords ,it would have to be retty bi. maybe portfolio sized. My thought is to make a large rectangle that can fold in half. Add a "loop"on the top one and run the cord through that. On the bottom make a deep pocket for the needles?


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

mine were purchased from a craft store and were paint brush holders so they are long retangles made out of quilted fabric with many narrow slots sewn in to fit needles. If I were to make my own I would make some bigger slots for the large needles - I think there are about 25 slots


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I use a needle roll that I made from a piece of mudcloth that I stripped off of a piece of furniture at work. Saved it from the dumpster! I think needle rolls are great.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I think dumpsters are great, and the side of the road sometimes.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I have put each circular into its own zip lock plastic bag and have written the size on the bag with black marker. All bags are now in a pretty quilted bag. I generally use my Denise interchangeable needles unless I need a strange size so then I can easily find in the quilted bag


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one my mother made many years ago out of taffeta. I don't know what I would do without it. It is full and I could use another one.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

here is one for crochet hooks. could easily b adapted for needles by using same dimensions but knitted

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Bags/A-Creative-Case-for-Crochet-Hooks-from-Red-Heart-Yarn/ml/1


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

quote=Northwoods Gal]How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?

Thanks
Northwoods Gal[/quote 

Please send us a picture. Thanks, Bev


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Stitchwizz said:


> quote=Northwoods Gal]How many of you use knitting needle and crochet hook storage rolls?
> Just curious. I have made many for gifts and was told I should sell them. I have some beautiful oriental silk fabric and have also quilted them. This is NOT a sales pitch. I am just wondering if there is a good market out there for them. Opinions, please?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


DEFINATELY!! PM me re: putting some in my craft consignment shop


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

If you do make them i would be interested thnks and let me know


----------



## prplcows (Nov 6, 2011)

I have made then out of cloth placemats added ribbon to tie them after rolling as giftsand for myself. You can always try andse what happens


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have made a couple of samples and will post them in the pictures forum tomorrow.They are very easy to sew up.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Look forward to your picture!


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Thanks for all of your encouraging comments!


May we see some of the finished ones? And give us the prices, too, please. THANKS!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, I'd love to see photos, too! And prices! I have lots of "vintage" needles that're just lying around and that could use a good home to hold 'em.

Hazel


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am just finishing up on a swap that I coordinate. I will post pics when I can, probably this weekend


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a needle roll ready in the members classified.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, there is a market for them! There are a lot of knitters out there - a lot! Many of us can't be bothered with sewing our own and would be happy to purchase one from someone else. Look in the LYS's and see how much they get for needle storage cases - Yikes! I think you could sell them for 15 or 20 dollars. Just look online and see what they go for. And of course, there's nothing like handcrafted for quality. Don't we all know that!!!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Oakley said:


> I'm using one that I originally bought for my Mum about 15 years ago and after she passed away 6 years ago I inherited it from her. I find it really handy, it's made from quilted fabric and has ties to fasten it. Before that I used an old whiskey tube to hold my needles, but it was always falling over!!


That's exactly what I'm using now, a whiskey tube that I got from my Mom many years ago. And you're right, it always tips over. lol... I would be interesed in a crochet hook roll as well a knitting needle roll as well. So I say, go for it! There are a lot of people that will purchase one rather sew one up.
Starfire


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I have a needle roll ready in the members classified.


Had me stumped for a few minutes there- had not encountered the members 'classified', found it while looking for something else. 
Very neat work! Pity about the method of payment, I don't think we have postal orders here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a PayPal account. Please bear with me. I will post in a few days when it is set up. I am currently working on a circular case. I cannot sell in this forum, but keep looking in the Members only Classied forum Here on KP.


----------

